# Suche den Namen eines Spiels



## Kuomo (3. Juni 2017)

Moin,

ich suche den Namen eines bestimmten Spiels.
Und zwar ist es ein Indieprojekt, das schon vor Jahren (2011 glaube ich) angekündigt wurde und bisher kaum weitere News hatte.
Bei mir ist nur was von *schicker Grafik und heller, leerer, futuristischer Stadt die am Meer liegt*, hängen geblieben.
Letztes Jahr gab es dann nochmal Infos dazu und es befindet sich wohl noch in Entwicklung, würde mich echt interessieren wie es um das Projekt steht.

Ist zwar sehr vage, aber weiß wer welches Spiel ich meinen könnte? ^^


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juni 2017)

Reset?
RESET Blog


----------



## Kuomo (3. Juni 2017)

Super, danke, genau das meinte ich


----------

